# Bag Riders Manual Management



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone have the Bag Riders Manual Management? If so, how does the manual management work? Videos would be nice!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The switches themselves are the valves. They're paddles that let you inflate or deflate when you push them up and down.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

complete wiring/air diagram










sup: supply (from tank)

del: deliver (to bags)

nothin like a mechanical set-up :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

System works great! Flawless for 5 months now


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

hw much slower is the manual setup....i have a vu4 manifold and switchspeed now but am gonna switch to manual.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

downlowcustomz said:


> hw much slower is the manual setup....i have a vu4 manifold and switchspeed now but am gonna switch to manual.....


Speed is dependent on line size, mostly...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

This my manual setup airing up and down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1rcFkMZuR8

1/4 lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Our system has a slightly different plumbing schematic and we add a few extra fittings. We use two supply lines instead of one to increase lift speeds. 

Check out the diagram here.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Is that speed increase noticeable only when all 4 corners are inflated at the same time ?

or 

Is it noticeable when doing 2 at a time ?


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our system has a slightly different plumbing schematic and we add a few extra fittings. We use two supply lines instead of one to increase lift speeds.
> 
> Check out the diagram here.


I ran it with only one supply line at first then changed to this. I can say it is much faster with two supply lines. 

:thumbup:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Speed is dependent on line size, mostly...


That's really debatable. 

The fact that the VU4 is so small and the solenoids are so close together plays a big part in the speed. Not ruling out line size, by any means. However, put the VU4 next to an Asco unit and the difference will be noticeable.


----------

